# Ritchey DS Comp wheels



## OperaLover

Anyone have any experience with them? Any good? Durability? Any comments appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## BC75

Have had the DS Comps on my bike for the past year. Training rides, road and crit raced on them with no issues. Am currently building a new race bike and am looking forward to continue riding on my DS Comps on my training bike.
Cheers


----------

